# Who Is cxc-20081?



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

and what is he/she trying to say. Or is it just my dp mind playing games with me and he/she doesn't exist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Explain more please.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

LMAO ITS A SPAM BOT


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah and there is another one that seems to be doing the same...annoying but i can kinda see the funny side!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

What are you guys talking about?
What does a Spam Bot do and say?
m


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> What are you guys talking about?
> What does a Spam Bot do and say?
> m


a spam bot is something that creates an acount on forums and just starts advertising the shit out of websites and other things


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, some people must be stupid enough to respond or they would not exist.
BTW I am trying to get some money out of Nigeria. 
I have the cure for DP, the common cold and AIDS.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> Wow, some people must be stupid enough to respond or they would not exist.
> BTW I am trying to get some money out of Nigeria.
> I have the cure for DP, the common cold and AIDS.


aw sweet ive been looking everywhere for a cure for all these pm me and ill send you my address to ship it to :lol:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, some people must be stupid enough to respond or they would not exist.
> ...


It's the cold cure you are looking for. Correct?
Aids is still in testing and I have the cure for DP. However, not enough people have it to make it economically viable to produce. Sorry. 
Try to get more people to smoke pot and as a result, I may be able to produce some. OK.

Anyway, I have been informed that DP is all ?in your head? so to speak. I mean , you all look so normal and sound sane. You people are just feeling sorry for yourselves. It can't be that bad. We all have funny feelings some times. Pull up your socks. Stop exaggerating.
A famous doctor said it is like a possum playing dead. So, just stop playing dead. It's easy. I once played dead.
Big deal! 
Just stop.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Why do they call them "Spam" bots?....Why is internet junk called Spam?....Spam is that disgusting tinned meat that poor people or old people eat isnt it..?


----------

